# I WANT A PUPPY!!!! (support group)



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, I realized my bratiness may have been inappropriate in all these wonderful posts with people getting new pups-- All of whom I am truly delighted for. But boy is it killing me--- I am so jealous!!! Green with envy.

I so want to smell that puppy breath, and feel that little 2/3 lbs fuzz ball fall asleep in my arms. And watch her pee all over my rugs, and chew my french doors, and terrorize my older boys.

I am so longing for a little munchkin to turn into a finicky eater, and beg me to play all the time. I want to see the RLH, like only a wee puppy can.

So for all of you who want another puppy (or a first.) Those (like me) who's significant other has put a stop to the madness. Those (also like me) who feel that they have all they can handle right now...For those of you who's heart is not talking to your head. Here is the place to whine and plot and plan and whine some more. You can bawl in ALL CAPS if you like.

And those of you with new puppies feel free to torture us with all sorts of pictures.

I WANT A PUPPY!!!! OR IWAP!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Me Too, Me Too IWAP....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy,

You need to stop torturing yourself and get that little puppy. You'll be so much happier and we'll get more photos of a little ball of fluff. With all of my difficulties with Milo adjusting to Bailey, I wouldn't change it for a thing. I adore that little smart, sneaky little baby.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG- Leeann, is that Riley? who is that adorable little white pup with the paw up? you know it's bad when your going back to look at your puppy pictures.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Me three!!! I want a puppy SO BAD right now, but I'm being ridiculous and listening to my head and not my heart and my head says next year is best. Stupid head! :frusty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy, you want to talk about bad... I still have my breeder send me weekly updates of her new litters LOL. These two are from her current litter, same parents as Monte. But that one doe look soooo much like Riley.. Here is a puppy picture of Ry and one of Monte


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeanne, can your breeder send me pictures too? that is just too cute of them locking lips.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carolina!!! stupid head is right!!!:frusty:

:hurt::hurt: IWAP!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, just do it! Let's see...you already have a black, and a white, so do something in between. Doesn't Katie still have Tiger?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

hmmmm, I must go check on Tiger. And of course if I could wrestle Kimberly's husband for Mousse!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Missy-
I understand how you feel!
I *know* I am not ready for another-I mean sheesh, Teddy is still a puppy-but by chance is that little b&w parti a girl?? Just asking. What is wrong with me? ound: It's a sickness!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- Don't want, just get it <BG>! Remind me this when Dasher goes thru a chewing stage or something bad. I seriously haven't had an issue with him yet <BG> And we already let him have roam of living room kitchen. He is seriously just the perfect puppy (you know I am going to come home to a pair of my shoes chewed up for posting this!) But 3 has been great so far!!! He has already helped with Belle's energy. This morning he came bouncing out of his crate to chasing Belle. The cute part is Belle played back. He is still unsure of Dora. But Dora keeps trying to get him to play. She just ignored him for so long, he thinks she is trying to chase him and not play with him!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Katie thinks I'm kidding about coming to California for Miss Mouse?! Okay, I am kidding, but really who am I kidding? You can't hang out on this forum without a bit of puppy wanting insanity!!!

Missy, you're not alone at checking out your breeder's new pups...these are my breeder's most current. I am absolutely in love with Prankster and holding myself back. I'm thinking three years tops is all I can go....at least that seems to be my "baby " pattern. (I was preggers with my second human when my oldest was three, and I got Posh when my youngest was three...)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Diana yes the little black and whit is a girl but&#8230;. She is Riley's sister so she is over 2 years old now, sorry.

I have to share my kissing puppy video again, it is sooooo stinking cute.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Katie thinks I'm kidding about coming to California for Miss Mouse?! Okay, I am kidding, but really who am I kidding? You can't hang out on this forum without a bit of puppy wanting insanity!!!
> 
> Missy, you're not alone at checking out your breeder's new pups...these are my breeder's most current. I am absolutely in love with Prankster and holding myself back. I'm thinking three years tops is all I can go....at least that seems to be my "baby " pattern. (I was preggers with my second human when my oldest was three, and I got Posh when my youngest was three...)


OMG...Prankster is adorable...but I'm also digging that little Trickster!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

MISSSSYYY!!!!!!! ound:ound:ound:ound:

Pick up the phone and get on a list, girlfriend.

It is TIME!!!!!!!!!

hehe.

Kara

PS. Boy, can I relate. When I saw Boomer, I about died. I was shoving Boomer's picture IN my HUSBAND'S FACE ALL WEEKEND LONG! haha.

In fact, I think I'll shove it in his face when he gets home from work today, or maybe copy it and put it on top of his dinner. lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm still resisting.....but I do look at a couple breeders sites regularly! Someday I may have another....


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh tell me about it. I want a puppy like no other, even though Tito is just shy of 8 months.. so bad. I want a little fuzz ball, dont care if its a boy or a girl, I just want to snuggle with it! Sigh. I would just get it if it werent for the hubby... he is the one holding me back. Grrrr.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
Get a girl this timeound:ound:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Do you mean this Mouse?!?!
:biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Or you could get one of these............


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Do you mean this Mouse?!?!
> :biggrin1:


Pawsitively Prime Evil...isn't that a quote from some cheesy movie?!:suspicious:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are just so stinkin' cute. More kisses for the puppies.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*I WANT A PUPPY TOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Katie, you are evil, LOLOL!!!!

I will need this thread in about a year; they grow up so very fast. And 2 will be it for us, this will be my last puppy. I once heard a friend say she wanted a kitten, but not a cat, lol.

Maybe it's like children. At a certain point we REALLY don't want another puppy, we just need a grandpup to cuddle and love and spoil, then send back home. 

What we really need is a thread for all of us new mommies to bitch and complain about all the hassles of a new pup. That might put out that puppy yearning ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Words you'll regret*

Jan, can I quote you on that? "...this will be my last puppy." Let's just say that you'll probably regret you ever spoke these words! Unless of course you've got an adult you've got your eyes on.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lisa, LOL!!! It would probably be a 3rd puppy OR a husband. And I kinda like being married :biggrin1:

Remember though, this is the husband who could have lived with no more dogs after we lost our Sheltie and he was "indulging" me when we got Tessa as he totally understood why I wanted a puppy. Then was the one who kept asking what was taking me "so long" to find #2. lol! And you should see him with Tessa and Boomer. TOTALLY in love and smitten.

So never say never, huh? :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You're lucky Jan. My family thinks I'm certifiable. Whenever the dogs or a puppy is mentioned they look past me at each other with that knowing glance.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, you should have seen the rolled eyes, sighs, and nasty comments from the extended family when they found out we were getting #2....and it wasn't in good fun either.

Actually I was fuming. It's OUR life, right??

P.S. oh and many friends and my own kids think I am compensating for empty nest. But they do it out of love and good-naturedly so it's all OK


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - I hear you on that one. My family certified me a long time ago as the crazy dog lady. It was a standing joke that if anyone saw me near a shelter or puppy store that they'd call the local funny farm. Got to the point, where I never let them know I had a new dog. My mom still doesn't know about the Maltese and I've had him for nearly a year!ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The plan was for me to get a 3rd - and I wanted it to show. I was (and still am sort of) considering breeding Havs. But, life throws curve balls at you, and they have been coming fast lately. So, I have to put my plans on hold. Maybe some day (soon I hope because I'm not getting any younger). Seeing all these new pups is torture.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My son & DIL just did it to me the other day. It's insulting really. Sort of like suggesting you are non compos mentis. They probably think I should be put away.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Katie you are pure evil.... But I love it.

Now now girls we are not crazy dog ladies, I promise we just have a lot of love and some people just do not know how to handle us.

Michele I think it would be great if you decide to breed someday, more puppies for us to watch grow up.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Maybe I can help this madness. 

My little angel loves to pee on the couch, poops on the bathroom floor and if I'm not there fast enough she will eat it. She is an expert paper shredder and I can't count how many childrens books she has ripped up. Gets car sick. Searches out and destroys underware of all sizes and shapes. I have gates all over the house to try to keep the destruction to a minimum. She chases and tries to hump the cats.......

Did that help?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Maybe I can help this madness.
> 
> My little angel loves to pee on the couch, poops on the bathroom floor and if I'm not there fast enough she will eat it. She is an expert paper shredder and I can't count how many childrens books she has ripped up. Gets car sick. Searches out and destroys underware of all sizes and shapes. I have gates all over the house to try to keep the destruction to a minimum. She chases and tries to hump the cats.......
> 
> Did that help?


Hehehe, so even the angelic looking ones can be devils in disguise.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


>


I Second that


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will tell you a funny story that happened at work. My receptionist has watched the girls for me and she is from Mexico. Her and her sister stayed at my home and fell in love with Dora. They wanted to know all about her and where to get one when I came home. I explained about Havanese and once they foudn out she was "latina like them" they were sold. So I let her know that I would be adding Dasher to my family. She was super thrilled at apparently told everyone at work. I gave her a puppy birth announcement. She told one of my co workers that we were adopting a little cuban boy. I received a Congratulations on your little boy card from one of our architects. She is from Guatemala and came to see me. She has been looking into adoption and Lupe told her I adopted a little boy from Cuba. Let me tell you how embarassed I was when she asked which agency I went thru, etc. Yeah, I have totally gone to the dogs....

Amanda


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah....you don't want a little demon like this messing up your life!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Count me in! I need group support. Just look at little baby Gryffy. He was such a cute little pupper. He needs a playmate, but I just can't get DH to agree.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, LOL, that story cracked me up!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Awwww, ME TOOOOOOO!!! I would get another in a heartbeat if I didn't live in a condo and they didn't need to be tied up when they're outside. I've even briefly toyed with selling out and buying a house so I could have a fenced in back yard. 
However, my sanity returns and I realize I am where I need to be and Stella will remain an only. Besides, I don't really think she'd like sharing, she really is a spoiled little diva.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

You are all SICK!! Sick sick sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Missy is the President and CEO while amanda is for sure the CFO..

SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I'm sorry, but I think you're even MORE sick!!!

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1896

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> these are my breeder's most current.


Oh AMY> I must have Shenanigans what a sweet little tri-color!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> Maybe I can help this madness.
> 
> My little angel loves to pee on the couch, poops on the bathroom floor and if I'm not there fast enough she will eat it. She is an expert paper shredder and I can't count how many childrens books she has ripped up. Gets car sick. Searches out and destroys underware of all sizes and shapes. I have gates all over the house to try to keep the destruction to a minimum. She chases and tries to hump the cats.......
> 
> Did that help?


Nope, Doesn't help. You have to remember, I have both new french doors chewed and live with a poop eater. good try Debbie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I will tell you a funny story that happened at work. My receptionist has watched the girls for me and she is from Mexico. Her and her sister stayed at my home and fell in love with Dora. They wanted to know all about her and where to get one when I came home. I explained about Havanese and once they foudn out she was "latina like them" they were sold. So I let her know that I would be adding Dasher to my family. She was super thrilled at apparently told everyone at work. I gave her a puppy birth announcement. She told one of my co workers that we were adopting a little cuban boy. I received a Congratulations on your little boy card from one of our architects. She is from Guatemala and came to see me. She has been looking into adoption and Lupe told her I adopted a little boy from Cuba. Let me tell you how embarassed I was when she asked which agency I went thru, etc. Yeah, I have totally gone to the dogs....
> 
> Amanda


This is the best story!!! Amanda, maybe your 4th is a little humanese!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Katie, Jean Marie, you are both just delectably cruel!!! 

And Ryan, you my man, I am sure is going to be the next to torture us with a little sib for Beamer. I know your type-- one day there will just be an announcement. No Pining, no teasing--just a new addition. LOL


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

These puppy pictures are killing me everyone. I thank my lucky stars that MeMe is still so puppy like at one year or I'd be joining in and be way beyond GREEN with envy. eace:

But Amanda - a puppy birth announcement. Now that you have to take a picture of and share with all of us. That is way too funny, but it sounds just like you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Maybe I can help this madness.
> 
> My little angel loves to pee on the couch, poops on the bathroom floor and if I'm not there fast enough she will eat it. She is an expert paper shredder and I can't count how many childrens books she has ripped up. Gets car sick. Searches out and destroys underware of all sizes and shapes. I have gates all over the house to try to keep the destruction to a minimum. She chases and tries to hump the cats.......
> 
> Did that help?


:jaw: and she looks so innocent!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am also suffering from MHS and need all the support I can get. With two Standards and Bugsy, there is no way my DH will let me have another one....sigh. But, I want a little pettite baby girl so bad, I can taste it!!! And Katie, your posting pics of Mouse is just pure evil!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*New Puppy Virus Inoculations*

Okay, now for all those in need of inoculations, the nurse will see you now:









Yea, I know it's a repeat, but one of my all time favorite Emoticons.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Two dogs is enough*

every time I go to some havanese show, exhibition, club meeting, or pet expo...my husband says two dogs is enough. When I started with HRI, he got very nervous. I told him, don't worry...I am volunteering by doing the advertising and helping others find their second dog.

oh yes, I remember the puppy days. I went through it twice and just a few years after housetraining my human puppy. So yeah, one child, two havanese, one senior cat, one hamster, one millipede, and a lot of fish is enough.

I can still dream. I can still go insane over puppies. I can be happy for all of you. Sue Nelson had five...
I have puppysat one which made it three in my hosue and three did change the pair into a pack. It was a little nuts.

I adore puppies and do recommend that you have two havanese if you can, after the first one is about a year so that the dogs bond with you not only with each other.

But just like I can "lust" over cute actors, I can also "lust" over puppies.

Linda
Riki and Daisy
We are enuffffff!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I will tell you a funny story that happened at work. My receptionist has watched the girls for me and she is from Mexico. Her and her sister stayed at my home and fell in love with Dora. They wanted to know all about her and where to get one when I came home. I explained about Havanese and once they foudn out she was "latina like them" they were sold. So I let her know that I would be adding Dasher to my family. She was super thrilled at apparently told everyone at work. I gave her a puppy birth announcement. She told one of my co workers that we were adopting a little cuban boy. I received a Congratulations on your little boy card from one of our architects. She is from Guatemala and came to see me. She has been looking into adoption and Lupe told her I adopted a little boy from Cuba. Let me tell you how embarassed I was when she asked which agency I went thru, etc. Yeah, I have totally gone to the dogs....
> 
> Amanda


ROTFL!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I've been trying to talk DH into getting another little furball to play with Cicero. He said, "No, I'm not going to share him with another puppy, I like him being with me." :frusty: So I have got to figure out a way to get Cicero un-attached to him so he will want another friend. :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina - HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... thats funny.. u have no idea how close I was to putting that thing in my mouth.. lol .. Looking back at that now.. wtf was i thinking?? lol

Missy - I wish! But it's really up to my wife! She wears the pants in regards to how many dogs i'm allowed to have.. errrr 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- you were going to put the poo in your mouth? GEZZZ..... I guess that I do say I try everything my dogs love- thank goodness I don't have any poo eaters!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha Linda, thanks for trying-- but that is way to rational for how I am feeling right now... 

Ryan, surely you can melt your wifes heart with puppy pictures. I have never met a Hav owner who didn't melt at the thought of number 2.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Puppy accelerant...DANGER-DANGER-DANGER! 
:flame: :evil: py·ro·ma·ni·a (pr-mn-, -mny) n. The irresistible urge to start fires. :flame::evil:


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, here's a deal for anyone who wants it...a puppy for a husband...heheound: He's the only reason I don't have one!! Oh, did I mention, he does laundry?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Sign me up for the IWAP club! But the only way I'm going to get one is if the Puppy Angel drops one off on my doorstep:angel:! 

Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mom23girls said:


> Ok, here's a deal for anyone who wants it...a puppy for a husband...heheound: He's the only reason I don't have one!! Oh, did I mention, he does laundry?


Jen, I would keep your hubby. I have yet to meet a Hav that does laundry!!!! LOL. But we can help you work on him. I think Laurie was the one who left pictures of puppies lying around.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

You're right Missy...he is a good guy. Only problem is, once he makes up his mind, it's over. I will try leaving puppy pictures around though....good idea!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Start now guys- it took me about 18 months of non-stop forwarding puppy pics!!! 

I am thinking if time doubles...I gotta start while I still have a puppy cause now I am on the 36 month plan. JK- He read the contract and knows Dasher's breeder will take him back and I know my limits, now if I could grow another arm or teach Belle to listen when we are walking (same chances!)....

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Don't you love it when you go to the gallery and an old photo you forgot about pops up? that's my Jassy!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy, you are as evil as Katie. OMG that is adorable.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Lisa, evil to myself. Jasper is now 2 and a half and my puppyitis is raging.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy-- You should seriously just get a puppy already.. this cannot be healthy for you.. Dont worry, we will all support you!! 

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha Ryan, maybe we should hook your wife up with my husband -- then you and I can get all the puppies we want. Oh one problem!!! I love my DH! 
Maybe next spring I we will get a puppy.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Jasper's puppy pic is soo cute! I didn't realize how much his coat changed in color.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jen, I read this remark.....
Ok, here's a deal for anyone who wants it...a puppy for a husband

OMG....my heart almost jumped out of my chest. I couldn't breath. I thought you were looking for a husband and I so wanted the puppy.....and I was ready to pack DH's bag and willing to toss in some grocery money!! What a let down when I finished your post. ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dale, you are a very bad girl. :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL. Wishful thinking Dale?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa, "Thank you" so much for making me feel good. It's been "a long time" since I have been called a girl.  And you made me remember when I was really a bad girl.

Estrella, I really do want a puppy...I think...but wouldn't trade my DH for a dozen. I am a very spoiled wife and we have only had one argument in all our years together -- and got married in 1964. I will admit that since he retired -- I do miss my alone time. Who knows...this 24/7 thing might create an argument....and it might be over wanting another little Hav...lol


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Dale...it's time to write a book. I love your wicked sense of humor and can just see the great novel that's hiding in you somewhere!!!! Get busy writing!!!



LuvCicero said:


> Jen, I read this remark.....
> Ok, here's a deal for anyone who wants it...a puppy for a husband
> 
> OMG....my heart almost jumped out of my chest. I couldn't breath. I thought you were looking for a husband and I so wanted the puppy.....and I was ready to pack DH's bag and willing to toss in some grocery money!! What a let down when I finished your post. ound:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

oh, and since it's my duty to support the essence of this thread....check out the link....

http://teamzhavanese.com/April5.html

Dennis and Nancy were so wonderful to help me out when I was desperate to find a place for Marley to stay while we were in Hawaii for two weeks. They had puppies the very day we picked him up and now they are at such an adorable stage. I'm overcome with puppy lust when I look at Thunder's pictures, that eye patch is sooooooooo cute!!

Alexa


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL!!!ound:ound:ound:

Dale, that's hysterical!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Alexa said:


> oh, and since it's my duty to support the essence of this thread....check out the link....
> 
> http://teamzhavanese.com/April5.html
> 
> ...


OMG!!! Now *I *actually want one!!!!! They are SOOOOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, I can't believe how much Jasper has changed from his puppy picture. Now wasn't that fun to watch? You have a white one and a black one...and I can see a red one in your future...and a black and white parti...and maybe a cream color....and a chocolate....

Maybe it would be nice to get your DH his own little Hav for his birthday!! You know you are not suppose to act like you don't like your gifts. :biggrin1: See, I'm thinking ahead. We got Cicero in Feb and DH had his birthday in April...dang, too soon....but guess what I have planned for his next birthday gift. eace: Also, any time I want to tell him something -- I e-mail him -- from across the room LOL...and 3/4 of the mails are pictures of cute little Havs. Sometimes he will ask me "what state is this one in"....so I'm waiting for one to look into his eyes and make that connection!!!! 

COME ON, BABY HAV, FIND YOUR MASTER...PICK HIM...PICK HIM!!!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

*Me too*

My Bella will be a year old on June 9th. When is the right time to get her a play mate? I would love another Havanese. I am also watching web sites just to view the puppy pictures! Bella's mother may be bred with a Chocolate Havanese later this year. What fun to have a half brother or sister!

My husband didn't want Bella but now loves her. I want a puppy so much I'm thinking of getting my own house so I can make all the rules! lol

Any thoughts on Havanese Rescue versus puppy? I sometimes feel that I should save a rescue, but I do love those puppies!

Marie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My husband is out of town so it is me and the pack this week. Dasher is still sleeping wonderfully on his crate next to my bed. He is really great at it and wants to go in his crate. He is on his very set schedule. Last night, I stayed up late reading and Dasher wanted to get up early 5 am v. 6 am. I let him outside and then we all came in. I went back to bed and the girls did too. Just as I fall asleep right in my ear-his favorite squeeky ball. I ofcourse grab the ball and hide it under the covers. Let's just say, I now have a paw mark down my face <BG> as I trimmed his nails last night! Gotta love that puppy energy!

Amanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just checked out those Team Z puppies! Too cute! Thunder looks like my Cricket, except that her eye patch is on the opposite side.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

IWAP! 
IWAP! 
IWAP!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhhh Nooooo! look at Sambuca!!! thanks heavens my fantasy is a little girl Hav.

But what about you?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10877243


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

you guys are killing me


----------

